# Pics & Stories Of Your Bridge Pups



## Aprilpa (Mar 24, 2008)

Well, he wasn't a Golden, but he was my first dog and the only one I have had to deal with losing so far. Nick was our once in a lifetime dog, and I still think about him everyday even though it was two years ago in June that we had to put him down due to liver cancer. He was 14 years old and up until the last few weeks of his illness was just a total joy to have around. We got him right before our first anniversary, and right after our first son turned 1. He started out our whole life together with us. He saw us through all of our firsts, good times and bad, and was just the easiest dog to have. He had his moments of chewing and destruction as a young pup, but by the time he was 1 he turned into the perfect dog we came to love as a child. I grieved harder losing him, than I have when I have lost family members. I knew we loved him, but I had no idea the depths of that love until he was gone. He was one of a kind.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm getting ready to head out for the day.....Hope you'll share your stories & pics 

Aprilpa, Your Boy was beautiful! Thanks......


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Both Sam and Nick were gorgeous boys and once in a lifetime companions.

My first golden Shammy and Max, my heart golden were my very special ones. Our golden Sophie was very dear and loved by my younger daughters.

Shammy








Max







[/

Sophie


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm sneaking back while DH isn't looking Debles, your dogs are all beautiful and your Max looks so much like my Sam, it's like looking at a pic of Sam that I'd not seen before...Thanks! Now, I really do have to go....I can't wait to see what's here when I get home tonight....I'll have a box of tissues handy.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Apache was our springer/lab mix that grew up with our boys. We had to help her to the bridge just shy of her 15th birthday...... she was a total love and I believe she was the one that guided us to goldens....... her heart was golden thru and thru. (BTW, this little boy in the pic is our youngest and is now 27 y.o)


----------



## Blaireli (Jun 3, 2008)

Sport was my parents' Cocker Spaniel. He was mischievous, lazy, ornery, and (most importantly) very loving.  We got him when I was ten years old. We lost him two years ago in January. He was thirteen years old and all of a sudden stopped eating. He would go over and put his face in his bowl like he wanted to eat, but he couldn't get his mouth to work. We fed him through a syringe for a couple of days because it was like he was the exact same dog (would play and cuddle), except for the eating. My parents vowed as soon as his quality of life was diminished, they would not be selfish and would let him go. My sister suspected that he had a stroke and possibly a tumor in his heart. I got a call very early on a Saturday morning and I went down to my sister's clinic. Sport had taken a turn for the worse and it was time. We were both there with my parents as Sporty Boy passed onto the bridge. He was a total sweetheart who loved his Dentabones, his koala bear, and my parents to the end. He is greatly missed by all of us. 

These pictures aren't the best quality - they were scanned on my old scanner so there are a few lines on some of them. 

This is Sport in the snow when he was a puppy. Snow was his absolute favorite thing in the world...besides Dentabones. 









I love this picture of him with his Snoopy Easter Bunny.  









Here is a picture of him when he got older and was turning gray.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

What can I say about Skyler the Skypup that I haven't said before. My luck of having him in my life allowed me to look at Rescue from a different perspective. There wasn't a day that he didn't look at me in adoration and devotion ~ and only ask that I love him in return. He taught me to be humble, to laugh whenever I could, to never take myself to serious, and to open my heart in ways I didn't know I could. He was my friend, mentor, guide and buddy. He sits on my shoulder daily and helps keep away the dark~he's the one that whispered in my ear to create the Bridge pictures I do everyone so that all of his friends could have one too. Godspeed Skyler~we will run and play together again.


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

I'm going to just post a link to a blog post I made not that long ago regarding my childhood dog, Jetta. http://busynothings.vox.com/library/post/just-a-dog.html

Also, here's a pic


----------



## moverking (Feb 26, 2007)

sharlin said:


> ~he's the one that whispered in my ear to create the Bridge pictures I do everyone so that all of his friends could have one too.


:kiss: I don't think you realize how very important and special those pics have become, Steve. Thanks, Sky-pup


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

this is why I shouldn't have named my wonderful young pup "Bridger"!! never even thought of this!

Sara will always be formost in our hearts -- black lab who died of 5 of cancer. She was a great help to my husband -- knew a hammer from a screwdriver from a wrench. Poor Sadie (current lab) even as a little pup people were comparing her to her predessor

DH paid the highest compliment to Bridger when he said "he's alot like Sara......"

his feelings for Sara & the pain when she died make him scared of how much he already cares for young Bridger.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

spruce said:


> this is why I shouldn't have named my wonderful young pup "Bridger"!! never even thought of this!


 
Perhaps it's the perfect name - He's Bridging the gap between DH & Sara.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Adrienne, you are so lucky to have that video. I have a few of Max and Sophie. I have quite a bit of Selka but need more of Gunner. I loaned my camera to my daughter so she can videotape our grandson. : )


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you so much for this thread. 

This is me with my oldest son Jimmy , Chow Chow Teddy, Goldador/shep/Husky Rocky ( black ) and Goldador Buckwheat ( golden ) . 

Jimmy went home to Heaven in the Spring of this year. I still have a gaping hole in my heart and will never get over loosing him. I was a baby when I had him and we grew up together.. we were the best of friends. My only comfort is that he knew he was a Christian and I know I will see him again. 
Teddy ( Chow ) I bought him when he was 5 weeks old. He was precious, smart.. aloof and stubborn. We did love him dearly. At the age of 18 months he started being cross with the children in my day care, so he went to live with Jimmy. He went to the bridge at the age of 11. He had a wonderful life.
Teddy was one when we got Rocky. A man at D/H work had a litter he was finding homes for and we got him @ 4 weeks old! As a result he had his " binkie fixes " throughout all of his 12 years. He was loyal, sweet, and thought he was a lap dog. Never once was cross with man or beast.. one of the sweetest temperaments I have ever seen. He would sing along with toilet paper tube trumpets.. doot a doos we called them, and was a constant companion. He was 1 when we got 
Buckwheat... the dog that changed my life.. He was orphaned at 1 week.. what a joy he was. From the first day he seemed to have a death wish. He had tons of energy and was smart as a whip.. smarter than me. I didn't know beans about training.. He never reached his full potential because of that. Knick named " Bark Wheat " he had us well trained. He and Rocky lived as our companions.. like Frick and Frack where ever we went. A year after we lost Rocky we lost Buckwheat at 12. Was too soon, but that is another story. I still grieve for them.. and there are times I feel B/W jump on the foot of my bed at night. Their ashes sit over me on the top shelf of the computer armoire.


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

here are a couple of pix i had with barney a few weeks before he went to the bridge...barney was my shadow..he follows me everywhere...i love him so much and up to this day i still miss him a lot...sometimes i find myself talking to God wishing ill be able to see barney again someday....animals have emotions therefore they have souls...id like to believe theyre all in heaven and that someday we will all be reunited with our furball loves who had gone before us....we lost barney march 10 of this year to parvo/distemper....

he was about 3 months when these first two pix were taken:


















the pic below was taken the night before we was confined at the hospital...i knew there was something wrong with him but didnt know what at that time...i just wanted to be by his side to comfort him and reassure him how much i love him and that ill always be there for him throughout this battle...my cousin was the one who took this pic from his fone...









this pic was taken i think an hour before we brought him to the hospital...









he didnt wanna stay there...he wanted to come home with us...when this pix were taken, we had no idea that he had parvo...it was found out later in the afternoon....










my heart broke everytime i see him stare at me like this...i visited him at the hospital twice a day for the whole week that he was there and everytime i leave, this is the look i got from him...it was really heartbreaking....









its been a few months since his death but i still find myself crying over his loss eventhough i have dulce mia already...i love my new pup now but i also love barney and misses him terribly....hes very very sweet....dulce is sweet too...they have different personalities and they are excellent pups in their own different ways...i just wish barney is still here....sometimes i pray to God to tell barney that i miss him a lot and love him dearly....he had only been with us for over a month and cant imagine the impact he made in our lives....we love him so much that it still hurts!!!....


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

jnmarr said:


> Thank you so much for this thread.
> 
> This is me with my oldest son Jimmy , Chow Chow Teddy, Goldador/shep/Husky Rocky ( black ) and Goldador Buckwheat ( golden ) .
> 
> ...


 
I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved son. THat has to be the hardest grief ever, but you are right. In being a Christian, we know that we will be together for all eternity and that, in the meantime, God will shower us with His love and compassion. Hugs and prayers for you.


----------



## maya111 (Jun 21, 2008)

*My little Tabatha*

Tabatha wasn't the first dog I lost, but she was the dearest to me because she was mine. She was born here in my house. We marked the puppies with little collars, she was the girl with the red one. Ever since the day she opened her eyes she recognised me, and she would crawl to me. When the pups started walking and we let them out to play in the yard she followed me everywhere, so I kept her. I was seven. 
She was a lab, so she was very friendly and stuff, but she didn't like any other dog that got close to me, she was very jealous. She also had a special look when she looked at me. My mom said it was as if she was looking at superman or something.

She lived 13 wonderful years. In the end we had to put her to sleep one month after my 20th birthday because she got a cancer that spread to a muscle on her leg so she couldn't walk. 

These are the last picture of the two of us. I took them the morning of my birthday.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

jnmarr,
I am also so very sorry about the loss of your Jimmy. It is the worst thing that can happen to lose a child. We lost a baby daughter 24 years ago and we know we'll see her again someday, along with all our beloved golden companions.God be with you.


----------



## jnmarr (Mar 7, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I am so sorry for the loss of your beloved son. THat has to be the hardest grief ever, but you are right. In being a Christian, we know that we will be together for all eternity and that, in the meantime, God will shower us with His love and compassion. Hugs and prayers for you.


 Thank You :heartbeat


----------



## Saca (May 20, 2007)

Sage was our heart dog who we lost to hemangiosarcoma at the age of 11. She was our adventurous girl-disliking simple car rides but loving offroading. She was a natural in the woods, flushing up pheasants even though we didn't hunt. As flyfishers, she'd sit by my husband's side and whine if he wasn't catching fish. Oh how we miss our red coat girl, but we treasure our memories of her. I haven't many pics that are digital, and a hardware problem has most of what we have of her locked up in cyberspace (back up your pics, I which I had)!! She wasn't a dog with important bloodlines, but she was the champion of our hearts.


----------



## genejockey (Jul 3, 2008)

My wife had never had a dog, so she had never watched a pup go through adolescence. When Rhyo was in the 4-6 month "unruly adolescent" stage, he'd get the zoomies, and jump up and nip, chew everything he could get his teeth on, and hump anything that didn't move. She called me one day at work, in tears, "I think there's something wrong with Rhyo! He's acting psychotic! It's like he's _POSSESSED_!" Of course, when she told me what he was doing, I reassured her that it was perfectly normal, and it would pass.

That calmed her down a lot. The next week, she called me again, this time laughing so hard I almost couldn't understand her. She'd taken the kids and Rhyo to a friend's house to help her daughter practice a speech. She was practicing in front of the glass doors that led to their patio, and on the patio, the kids were playing with Rhyo, who was REALLY into humping. She said that, as this poor girl was trying to give a speech, the kids would come by, half dragging Rhyo who was latched on to their legs (they thought it was a scream), and my wife would burst out laughing. 

She said it was like a movie, where all hell is breaking loose right behind someone who's completely oblivious.

But the Rhyo story that kept us laughing for years was when he was still a 3 month old fuzzball, and had a case of gassy diarrhea. We went for a walk and he crouched down to poop, let a REALLY LOUD one rip, which started him so badly that he jumped up, ran a few steps and turned around to see what had made that awful noise! Then he calmed down, crouched down, and the same thing happened AGAIN!!

Of course, since we have two sons, those are the stories they laugh at, so they're the stories I remember best, since they made me tell them over and over and over.

But really what I most remember about him was what a loving boy he was. He had knee surgery when he was 18months (TPLO) - we took him to the vet, left him, and when he woke up his leg was shaved and wrapped so it looked like a country ham, and he had to wear one of those big Elizabethan collars. During his recovery, he started limping again, and had to have a part of the boned screwed back down. Again, shaved, wrapped, leg, Elizabethan collar, etc. When we took him to the surgeon for his final check up, even after all that he'd done to him, and what you'd think would be bad associations with the people and the place, Rhyo was really happy to see him - smiling, tail wagging, walking right up to him. He just loved everyone.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

jnmarr & Debles, I am so sorry...loosing a child has to be the worst feeling on earth. I hope you find comfort in your memories. God Bless.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

genejockey, when did your boy go to the bridge? Do you have a picture? Thanks for the funny story....Ike did the same thing once....I'd forgotten that.....Thanks for reminding me!!!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Kody was my first golden. He was 8 weeks old when I brought him home and lived to be by my side until the day I had to send him to Rainbow Bridge at 11 years and 11 days old. He was my heart...my soul dog. He saw me through some difficult times in my life and only allowed himself to leave when he knew that I would be ok and taken care of by my hubby, Larry (3 mos. after we got married). It's been almost three years since he left this earth and I still miss him more than I can express. He was a beautiful pup that grew into a regal, big, gentle boy.

Godspeed my sweet Angel Kody...miss you every single day....

_"Lovejoy's Big Red Party Balloon"_ - Kody (July 21, 1994 - August 1, 2005)


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Angel_Kody said:


> Kody was my first golden. He was 8 weeks old when I brought him home and lived to be by my side until the day I had to send him to Rainbow Bridge at 11 years and 11 days old. He was my heart...my soul dog. He saw me through some difficult times in my life and only allowed himself to leave when he knew that I would be ok and taken care of by my hubby, Larry (3 mos. after we got married). It's been almost three years since he left this earth and I still miss him more than I can express. He was a beautiful pup that grew into a regal, big, gentle boy.
> 
> Godspeed my sweet Angel Kody...miss you every single day....
> 
> _"Lovejoy's Big Red Party Balloon"_ - Kody (July 21, 1994 - August 1, 2005)


Cindy, Kody was a beautiful majestic boy! Losing them is difficult beyond words. So glad you shared his gorgeous pictures.


----------



## genejockey (Jul 3, 2008)

Paula,

Rhyo died of cancer on the 28th of June. He was 10 1/2


----------



## Adriennelane (Feb 13, 2008)

Angel_Kody said:


> Kody was my first golden. He was 8 weeks old when I brought him home and lived to be by my side until the day I had to send him to Rainbow Bridge at 11 years and 11 days old. He was my heart...my soul dog. He saw me through some difficult times in my life and only allowed himself to leave when he knew that I would be ok and taken care of by my hubby, Larry (3 mos. after we got married). It's been almost three years since he left this earth and I still miss him more than I can express. He was a beautiful pup that grew into a regal, big, gentle boy.
> 
> Godspeed my sweet Angel Kody...miss you every single day....
> 
> _"Lovejoy's Big Red Party Balloon"_ - Kody (July 21, 1994 - August 1, 2005)



Isn't it something how they seem to know when we'll be okay and won't allow themselves that final rest until they know for certain we'll be taken care of?


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Jake was our 3rd Anniversary present to each other - we picked him up at 5 1/2 weeks and we had almost 17 years with him. 

He didn't care much for other dogs but he loved people and his favorite was children. He pouted a few days when we brought our first son home but they soon became great friends. 

The look on his face when we brought the 2nd son home 10 years later was purely "Oh no.. not again!" : 

By then he was 15 and it was no longer - careful the dog doesn't knock down the baby - it was careful the baby doesn't knock down the dog! :doh: 

I wish he was still here but all good things come to an end. The pic at the bottom of my post is of Jake at 16 1/2.

The 2nd Golden chapter of our lives has opened with silly Griff.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Just wanted to show you my girls who have already passed
Sorry for the picture quality, I didn't have a digital camera back then, so I did a picture of a picture
This is my Tasha, she was a husky/shepherd mix. I lost her to kidney failure on 12-16-04 at the age of 17. The decision was really hard, she was my best buddy, and the thought of not taking her home, killed me. I thought we would go to the vet, get meds, and go home. Let me tell you how painful it was to go home and walk through the door without her....then coming down the steps in the morning and her not being there waiting for me. I called my boss bawling, my boss told me to take the day off, she completly understood. Tasha was a sweetheart, but not a cuddler, more independent. She had a long great life, and as many times as we moved she did too. A very gentle soul, I miss her dearly. My mom always made fun of her nose, I loved her nose. She was a great dog, I had her since the 3rd grade, so it was very hard to make the decision.










This is Molly my "birthday" beagle. I got her for my birthday from a pound, so I was never to sure of her age, they said 4 or 5 when I got her, but who knows. So I guessed her to be 12-13 when she passed on 11-04-03. Something with her lungs, trouble breathing, coughing and when she would lay on the floor her ribs looked really expanded, it was weird. They couldn't give a definite diagnosis without more testing, this is where I feel really really guilty, I didn't have the heart to put her through testing, so I decided to put her to rest, I hate signing that dam paper. She was my baby, my cuddler, my heart. She always had the "Eyeore" personality. She loved everyone and everything, especially her big sister Tasha. 










Thanks for letting me get this out, it really helps. Even after 4 years, I still cry and need to talk about them. I will always love them and miss them, the pain is still here. I just love this board and the members you guys are all great!
__________________


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Jake was our 3rd Anniversary present to each other - we picked him up at 5 1/2 weeks and we had almost 17 years with him.
> 
> He didn't care much for other dogs but he loved people and his favorite was children. He pouted a few days when we brought our first son home but they soon became great friends.
> 
> ...


Oh how I love both of those pictures of your Jake! They are truly priceless!


----------



## Angel_Kody (Feb 27, 2007)

Adriennelane said:


> Isn't it something how they seem to know when we'll be okay and won't allow themselves that final rest until they know for certain we'll be taken care of?


Yes...it really is and I have an interesting story that we think proves this...

We had the vet come to our home for Kody's final moments (he hated going to the vet's office) and we were all surrounding him and petting him while he lay on our living room wood floor that very hot and humid day petting him. When the vet gave him that fateful injection, my hubby, who had one arm around me and one petting Kody's back suddenly felt a shock (he said like an electric shock) all the way from his hand up to his shoulder. He actually jerked his arm away and shook his hand! We all asked him what was wrong and he said "Didn't anyone else feel that?" We were all stunned and of course it was such an emotional moment. My hubby was visibly shaken and later we decided that it was a very strong message from Kody letting him know that he better take good care of me from here on out!


----------



## amazonb (Feb 23, 2008)

It has been one month 4 days.....she was the love of my life. 
My Charlotte has given me many signs in the past month that she still remains by my side. SHe was extraordinary and I hope to continue my life being as she was....
I adore my Sophie, she is fantastic, but if it were not for Charlotte, SOphie would not be here, and if it were not for Charlotte, "Luigi" would not be coming to stay this fall.
She has led me down the path of golden love and I can not turn back.
An associate of mine who is a very good nurse commented to me the other day how impressed he was with how I have handled her death (!!!!if he only knew that I cry daily!). He told me he lost his beloved pet at the age of 12 and could not even consider another dog all these years. He stated he has changed his mind (and his heart) upon seeing me lose my love, and having the courage to search for another...not as a replacement for Char but because of my incredible love for dogs, goldens in particular.
How touching and how wonderful to know that even death can bring change and the wish for love again....
I love you Char, then, now and always my sweet girl


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OK guys you got me all teared up, I lost my Spice in Feb of 2007 to cancer at the age of 8 years old. She was my first Golden and I loved her dearly, there is not a day I don't think of my girl/girls.
Peanut came along shortly after Spice passed and I seen so much of Spice in Peanut. As you all know Peanut was took away from me in Feb 2008 at the young age of 1 year old. I miss my girls very much every day.
Spice








Peanut


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Our girl Daisy left us for the bridge on April 23, 2007, she was only 3 1/2 years young and had lymphoma cancer. She was our first golden and the first real (dog) love of my life. She was so sweet and gentle. The cat in the picture with her was her best friend, the two were inseparatable. They were about the same age , the cat (Mimi) also went through a grieving period when she left us. The second picture was taken 2 weeks before she left us, she was a beautiful girl and we miss her so.


----------

